# [gelöst] default python

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python2.7

  [3]   python3.1
```

sollte man da etwas ändern?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Apr 10, 2011 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Ja mit eselect auf 2.7 setzen, dann nen python-updater und dann ein emerge -a --depclen.

Musst du nicht machen, aber schaden tut es nicht.

Sebastian

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

## musv

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Ja mit eselect auf 2.7 setzen, dann nen python-updater und dann ein emerge -a --depclen.

 

Welche Vorteile bringt die 2.7? Ich mein, die Compilierorgie wird vermutlich schon einige Pakete betreffen. Wann ist die 3.1 vollständig einsatzfähig?

----------

## Necoro

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Hollowman wrote:*   Ja mit eselect auf 2.7 setzen, dann nen python-updater und dann ein emerge -a --depclen. 
> 
> Welche Vorteile bringt die 2.7?

 

Für dich als Nutzer wahrscheinlich keinen. Eventuell gibt es bald Pakete, die 2.7 als Mindestversion vorraussetzen -- das wäre denn der Punkt, an dem ein Umsteigen evtl sinnvoll wäre, wenn man nicht jedes Paket für zig Versionen installiert haben will (ich hab zB 2.7 und 3.1 explizit maskiert -- brauch die ja nicht).

 *Quote:*   

> Wann ist die 3.1 vollständig einsatzfähig?

 

Python3.1 (bzw jetzt 3.2) an sich ist vollständig einsetzbar. Allein es gibt viele Pakete, die noch nicht gewechselt sind (pygtk zB).

----------

## flammenflitzer

calibre z.B. braucht das.

----------

